# add spouse in 457 visa



## venka (Apr 21, 2010)

hi All,
i have lot of confuse about spouse visa.
i am currently have 457 visa , i am a electrician A grade.

i planed to marry indian girl next month middle.
i am going to india marry her then apply online from india. 
in my plan after marry bring with me my wife
this is possible . my company side no problem they giving company sponser details

if any information let me know asap.
pls i am confuse


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

venka said:


> hi All,
> i have lot of confuse about spouse visa.
> i am currently have 457 visa , i am a electrician A grade.
> 
> ...


Moderators please move this post to Australia Forum, Seems OP is based at OZ


----------

